# CNN Crossed the Line Today, One of their Reporters Called For The Assination of The POTUS !



## nononono (May 15, 2018)

*This has gone just way too far.....*

*This Guy needs to be Fired, Investigated and the White House should pull*
*ALL of the Press passes for ANY CNN Reporter !!!!*

*It's Time to start Playing HARDBALL with these Piece of Shit Liberals !*

*




*


*That's Code in Anyone's Book who has more than two Brain Cells operating !!!!

This Shit has to STOP !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 15, 2018)

nononono said:


> *This has gone just way too far.....*
> 
> *This Guy needs to be Fired, Investigated and the White House should pull*
> *ALL of the Press passes for ANY CNN Reporter !!!!*
> ...


I dont buy it.
This is the same kind of garbage the MSM democrat team pulled when republicans were "targeting" districts.
Dont jump into their shithole.

This douchebag is fishing for a shitstorm.
Let him catch one on his own.


----------



## espola (May 15, 2018)

He's already an ass.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 15, 2018)

espola said:


> He's already an ass.


You're the expert.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 15, 2018)

espola said:


> He's already an ass.


Ahhh yes, I can see why tenacious thinks so highly of your post.  What was it?  Wit and intelligence?


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont buy it.
> This is the same kind of garbage the MSM democrat team pulled when republicans were "targeting" districts.
> Dont jump into their shithole.
> 
> ...



*He still needs a Good Ass Whoopin !*
*He knows what he did.*


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2018)

espola said:


> He's already an ass.


*Thief.*


----------

